# newbie needing some help positioning a mystery part (part of front deraileur)



## Flyer (Aug 5, 2014)

Need some help with a part that is currently positioned on the bottom of my seat tube. I have a full Ultegra SL group that is about four years old. I never noticed it there before, but I recently realized that it is loose, sliding up and down, and rotating on its own. My guess is that it's part of the front derailleur and is not currently in the correct position. Looks as if it would be easy to tighten up, but I can't figure out where it's supposed to go. Was it installed upside down and now needs to be flipped? Is the cable supposed to run down between the fork part of it as it is currently? Where is the protruding part supposed to be? I can't find a photo of this part anywhere online.. Please see photos and thanks for any help!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Its purpose is to prevent the chain derailing off the inside of the small chainring when shifting from the large ring. It should be set up to *almost* touch the chain at the top of the ring when the chain is on the small ring/big rear cog combo.

It's a Shark Fang or Dog Fang chain keeper -

https://www.google.ca/search?q=deda...eoyASglIKwCA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=1648&bih=982


----------



## Flyer (Aug 5, 2014)

Great! Thanks! Mystery solved. That one was just nagging me..


----------

